# vollmer vs pola detail?



## Leland Limited (Nov 10, 2010)

i'm looking to add a few buildings to my layout, and was going to start with some existing kits before venturing into constructing my own designs. i'm familiar with both Pola and Piko kits, and out of the 2, i tend to prefer the level of detail in the Pola kits. i've found that the Pola molds are pretty tight as well after building a couple of them already.


my local hobby shops do not carry vollmer kits, so my only source of reference is what i have seen online, usually in small jpg images.


my question to those who have seen (or built) the vollmer kits in person is how is their level of detail compared to the Pola buildings? also, are the kits well constructed?

there is a nice looking vollmer warehouse that i'm itching to buy, but am a little shy at spending the $$ before hearing from someone with a little more experience with these kits. 


thanks in advance!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

My experience with Vollmer lays only in H0 scale. The kits in that scale are very nice and have the same, or perhaps even better level of detail than H0 Pola kits (no longer produced) and similar to most H0 Faller kits. 
I'm very sure their G scale range will be the same quality than Pola kits.


If you check the Vollmer G scale catalog on the Vollmer site you are able to pop up the images to full screen pictures.

Like for instance: this picture of the shed (Vollmer #1230) 

EDIT:
If you go directly to the "pop up image" in the catalog you only get smaller pictures. 
For the full screen pictures, first choose "details" (new page opens) than choose "pop-up 1024px image"

Paul


----------



## Leland Limited (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for the info paul....much appreciated.

and thanks for the link to their online catalog. the larger pictures do showcase vollmer's level of detail; that's the shed i had in mind!

-mike


----------

